# Auto mount encfs directory at login with pam_mount



## Adam1944 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello,

I have installed both encfs and pam_mount. I have successfully created an encrypted directory with encfs, which I can mount manually. Now I want to automatically mount this encrypted directory at login. pam_mount is made for exactly that purpose, but I could not configure it correctly.

I have set 
	
	



```
vfs.usermount=1
```
 in /etc/sysctl.conf.

In my pam_mount.conf.xml I have the line:


```
<luserconf name=".pam_mount.conf.xml" />
```

And in my home directory, I have a file .pam_mount.conf.xml:


```
<pam_mount>

<volume user="adam" fstype="fuse" path="encfs#/home/adam/.Secure" mountpoint"/home/adam/Secure" />

</pam_mount>
```

I got the "volume" line from the man page of pam_mount.conf.

But it does not work. I have turned on the debug messages for pam_mount and found out that it tried to execute mount.fuse, which it did not find. It seems to be hardcoded into pam_mount, but on FreeBSD, the program is called mount_fusefs, mount.fuse would be the program on a Linux system.

I have then symlinked mount.fuse to mount_fusefs, so it could be found by pam_mount, but then it complained that it could not find "encfs#/home/adam/.Secure". It seems that the syntax of mount_fusefs on FreeBSD is different from mount.fuse on Linux.

I searched the web for working configurations of encfs with pam_mount, but all examples I found were for Linux, none for FreeBSD.

So, did anyone succeed in running pam_mount with encfs on FreeBSD?


----------

